# What is Messagebouncer ?



## captainclean (Jul 26, 2005)

Does anyone know what Messagebouncer is ?
A warning that "the program was not responding" appeared today for the first time as i was shutting down windows xp...  

i have looked on google but nobody seems sure if it is malware or not

perhaps you can help ?

thanks

ther captain


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Mosts hits I've gotten say it's an old Real One Player file.


----------



## captainclean (Jul 26, 2005)

thanks for that cheeseball !! i have not seen the message again....

ther captain


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Welcome


----------

